# Mini or FS?



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Considering an HLCD setup in a 2012 Chevy Traverse. What do you think would be better the mini or full size Eric Stevens HLCD's?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what's under the dash?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

full size due to the size of the console.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Be prepared to hate that vehicle if you modify the factory stereo if you have the small 4cyl. Take out the Active Noise Cancelation and it's miserable to drive.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Horsemanwill said:


> what's under the dash?


I didn't buy the vehicle yet. Pretty sure this is what I will be buying though.



Eric Stevens said:


> full size due to the size of the console.


I was hoping the mini would work for the added top end response. I was thinking the full size would be ideal to to te center console size.



Lyferxb9s said:


> Be prepared to hate that vehicle if you modify the factory stereo if you have the small 4cyl. Take out the Active Noise Cancelation and it's miserable to drive.


I am looking at the V6. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The reflections off the center console will take away far more than the added air on the top will add to your audio enjoyment. If you like a lot of sparkle and air there are many ways to achieve it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> The reflections off the center console will take away far more than the added air on the top will add to your audio enjoyment. *If you like a lot of sparkle and air there are many ways to achieve it.*


What do you recommend? I am not apposed to adding a tweeter, I do not know which one though.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

You can add a super tweeter but it cant be a typical direct radiator dome. It needs to be something like the a Fostex super tweeter. There are others out there but this will give you an idea of whats needed.

This is OK:
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/bullet-tweeters/fostex-ft17h-horn-super-tweeter/

This is real good.
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/bullet-tweeters/fostex-t90a-top-mount-horn-super-tweeter/


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> You can add a super tweeter but it cant be a typical direct radiator dome. It needs to be something like the a Fostex super tweeter. There are others out there but this will give you an idea of whats needed.
> 
> This is OK:
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/bullet-tweeters/fostex-ft17h-horn-super-tweeter/
> ...


Those supertweeters are big and ugly  I imagine that they wouldn't sound great mounted on axis either. I am not too excited about mounting tweeters in the kick panel. Maybe mount these in the dash corners?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I suggest just using a good compression driver that has the top end and tuning them correctly.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> I suggest just using a good compression driver that has the top end and tuning them correctly.


That is a better plan than adding super tweeters


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> I suggest just using a good compression driver that has the top end and tuning them correctly.


Just out of curiosity what brand/model would you suggest using?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Just out of curiosity what brand/model would you suggest using?


All time favorite was the TAD TD2001 but cost and size make it unrealistic for most.

With BMS drivers I always loved the top end but felt the midrange was better on a domed style compression driver.

There are many good drivers from B&C, Beyma, Faital etc. you have to look and compare them to decide.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen the TAD. That's not going to happen. I'm using the Selenium D2500TI right now but did know if there was something out there that might work a little better. I have looked into BMS, Faital and JBL but hadn't made a move on anything yet.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Yeah, I've seen the TAD. That's not going to happen. I'm using the *Selenium D2500TI *right now but did know if there was something out there that might work a little better. I have looked into BMS, Faital and JBL but hadn't made a move on anything yet.


im using the same driver on minis FYI


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. That's right. You told me that at Finals. I was talking with someone about different drivers and forgot which ones you said you had.


----------

